# Scaaaaaaary Meatballs!



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Two years ago I made "Rancid Batwings" for my Halloween party. I just prepared spicy chicken wings as I normally did but before baking them I added green food coloring to the sauce. OMG did they look disgusting! I put them in a bowl and washed/dried a green glow stick and threw it in the bottom of the bowl. They were so disgusting looking but tasted really good. So I would suggest food coloring. The simplest things can look the best sometimes.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

You can press an olive into the meatball before baking to make it look like an eyeball. Here's a recipe with a picture.

http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/recipe/dony0900eyespag/


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

My Family used to make "porcupine" meatballs all the time which is basically meatballs with rice in the mixture...if you make them this way you can call them maggot meatballs...LOL


----------



## Bloody Mary (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year I made meatballs in the shape of a rat or a mouse. I stuck in two raisins for eyes, made a tail out of an ultra thin slice of green pepper. The whiskers were pieces of carrot and I served them with various dips: BBQ, blue cheese etc. I called them sewer rats. The advantage here is that you can bake them in the oven and they keep their shape and are easy to do in advance.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, if you want to make sure no one eats them, make them like you always do but add a sign that says "Warthog Testicles"...


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

You can also make them into coffin shapes. I added a cross or wrote RIP with cream cheese on top of each last year, it looked great!


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Meatball Creepy Crawlers*

There was a really cute recipe in a halloween recipe book by pillsbury I picked up. 

1 can (12 oz) Pillsbury golden layers flaky biscuits
20 frozen meatballs , thawed (or make your own)
1/4 cup shoestring potatoes or chow mein noodles
sliced olives, pickles, carrots as desired

Dips: cheese, ketchup, mustard

1.heat oven to 375. Spray large cookie sheet with cooking spray or cover with parchment paper

2.Seperate dough into 10 biscuits. Seperate each biscuit into 2 layers. Wrap 1 biscuit piece around each meatball:seal. To make 1 crawler, line up 10 biscuit-wrapped meatballs on cookie sheet, making sure each is touching, to make a curved line. Poke shoestring in both sides of each ball for legs, at head for antennae, and end for tail. Repeat with remaining 10 wrapped meatballs to make a second crawler.

3. Bake 13-16 minutes or until golden brown. Garnish with olives for eyes and mouth. Top every other section with layer of sliced pickle,carrot and olive (one on top of each other) Serve with dip(s)

These crawlers are difficult to move and keep all balls together. Try lining cookie sheet with sprayed foil and then slide finished crawlers to a serving tray.


----------

